# I'm craving books again over my kindle



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

anybody have that. I feel like I commit more to my book than a title I download. I know that is strange but lately I have been reading Les Miserable and it is a book and I really love holding that paper contraption.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I have no attraction to physical books.  I'm all about the story, and I find it a lot more convenient to read a 1,000+ page book on my Kindle than I do in paper format.

Although, you do lose out on the coolness factor of having people see you reading a big book!

I've often wondering if people went through this discussion when they transitioned from scrolls to bound books?  Did someone once say, "You know, I sure miss the feel and smell of a good animal skin scroll compared to this flimsy paper contraption!"


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bhazelgrove said:


> anybody have that. I feel like I commit more to my book than a title I download. I know that is strange but lately I have been reading Les Miserable and it is a book and I really love holding that paper contraption.


Not really, I will read any format. Now I do split my time between p and e books. P books are for bathroom reading. E books for everywhere else.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. A book is a book is a book for me. For fiction that is. If I am getting a cookbook with a lot of pictures in it, or some scenery type book, then I want paper. 
Fiction? I just want to read. And many paperbooks make that almost impossible for me. I need the font the size I can pick and my wrists are bad so holding up a big book hurts and some of the newer paperback you need pliers to keep the pages open they are so stiff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed:  A book is a book is a book.

I do mostly read on kindle, but in fact recently picked up a backlist book that was not yet enkindled because I wanted to read it.  I bought it used for a couple of bucks.  I also have some 'purchased years ago' books I've not gotten to yet. . . . but probably will eventually.  OR will take advantage when the 'matchbook' program starts to get them in kindle format at a discount.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I've always been a physical book person, but my library has taken over my apartment so I'm starting to come around. For favorite authors, I still need to own a physical copy, but if I'm trying someone new I'll often go with the ebook.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For reading, no attraction for me to DTBs. I've read two DTBs in the past few months, one I actually found an annoying experience because it was heavy (though not a large book) compared to what I was used to, and keeping my place was a nuisance. The other was a lighter trade paperback, and it was okay, but still no way did I prefer it.

In the past, I've preferred paper for books where illustrations were critical. But after reading a heavily illustrated dinosaur book on my ipad recently, I've gained a new appreciation for illustrated ebooks.

I just this week bought two DTBs, however.  ordered one from Amazon. Obscure book on Western history that isn't on Kindle and probably never will be. The other I bought directly from a local author after hearing him speak, and it isn't even offered on Amazon! It inspired purchasing the other book, and will soon be covered in my eighty books thread.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No urge to go back, but then part of the attraction of e-readers for me is the adjustable font size, which my poor old damaged eyes need.  (I recently tried to re-read a paper book in my collection, and the font was just too darned small to me to read comfortably, so I ended up getting another copy, this time in Kindle format.)

Even if that were not the case, I think I'd still much prefer e-books for the many conveniences; plus I was never one of the crowd that attached some touchy-feely-smelly thing as an attraction to paper books. As for the commitment factor, you may be right, but that could also be a good thing, making me less inclined to waste my time on an inferior product when I can find something better just a few clicks away.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I've noticed I tend to retain memory of what I've read more in printed books than in digital formats, but that's probably just me.

I still read books all the time. I mix it up. I'll read a few e-books, then I'll switch to print for a while, then back again. Availability and pricing are probably my biggest reasons for going with either the e-book or print version. Then there's always the factor of fortune. If I'm in a B&N or a used book store and find a book I want, I'll usually go ahead and buy it. But if I'm at home and find out about a book I'd like, I usually snag it on the Kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Once in a blue moon I will pick up a paper fiction book for some reason or other and it's kind of fun for a short time. By the time I'm done with the book I can't wait to get back to my kindle. So much easier to read and less to handle. I do prefer my non-fiction books to be paper though, if I'm going to be going back to them for reference or flipping back and forth.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Ty Johnston said:


> I've noticed I tend to retain memory of what I've read more in printed books than in digital formats, but that's probably just me.


I don't think it's just you. Or maybe it's just the both of us.  There's something about picking up a book, seeing the cover, and being able to flip through the pages that helps the memory process.

I love my Kindle, but I keep finding paper books that cost less than the eBook. For me, that's a no-brainer. Of course I want paper over bits if I can get it at a better price, especially if it's a series by an author I like. I'm reading Joseph Delaney's Last Apprentice series and I'm getting them all in paper. The entire series is going into my upstairs library when I'm done with them.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah Im back on the kindle again but it sure was fun reading a book...I guess it is that old thing of economics and portability and the ability to just shoot a book in when you feel like it....still...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I am reading books no matter if its paper or efile. 

I retain what I read the same, probably more so on the kindle as I don't get distracted from dropping my paper book all the time and fighting with the spine. Or squinting to read the font.  

I do actually still read paperbooks, I got about 30+ from the library this year. Most of them were in trade paper, which at least gives me a font large enough to read. Those were cases where the ebook was just over my budget or I would have bought them on kindle. 
Once in a while I buy an out of print book I desperately want and waited for years to come out on kindle. But then I get them, put them on the shelf and don't read them. They are usually older, used and yellowed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scottmarlowe said:


> I love my Kindle, but I keep finding paper books that cost less than the eBook. For me, that's a no-brainer. Of course I want paper over bits if I can get it at a better price, especially if it's a series by an author I like. I'm reading Joseph Delaney's Last Apprentice series and I'm getting them all in paper. The entire series is going into my upstairs library when I'm done with them.


See, and for me, the ebook has more value than the paper edition. I can make the pritn the size that works best for me. I can look up unfamiliar words quickly. I don't need to be in a lighted area since my PW has a light. And, if I finish what I'm reading while out and about, well, I've got a bunch more right there.

So, really, the only time I buy paper is when it's a book I want to read and it's not enkindled and I don't want to wait.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and for me, the ebook has more value than the paper edition.


Just two words for me: Storage space.

I already had an extra bedroom with nothing but bookshelves in it before I bought my Kindle. Tragically, I am a book pack rat.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just two words for me: Storage space.
> 
> I already had an extra bedroom with nothing but bookshelves in it before I bought my Kindle. Tragically, I am a book pack rat.


Yes! I love paper books so much, but I can't fit any more in my apartment!


----------



## SciBug (Sep 6, 2013)

Save trees and read from ebook reader devices.

But more pleasure is paper book...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SciBug said:


> Save trees and read from ebook reader devices.


Most paper for books is made from trees farmed for the purpose anyway. . . . .



> But more pleasure is paper book...


Not for me.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I like to mix it up. Some of both.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

I've got a Before Kindle and After Kindle red line. New stuff is almost exclusively Kindled: it's cheaper and easier to lug around. But, books from the BK era I'll pick up if I run across them, even if they're now Kindle-available. Seems fair.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

My Kindle is my book. Whenever I say "Where's my damn book", my family knows I'm talking about my Kindle. I still get some paper books but those things are either picture or map heavy or something I absolutely have to read that isn't available on Kindle (and there are damn few of those).


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree - a book is a book, no matter the format. I often post photos to Facebook of my children reading on their Kindles because I think it's the most adorable thing ever. I once had a friend respond with a tirade of how wrong it was for a child to read from an electronic device instead of a physical book, and all I could think was, "Seriously??" In today's world of computers, iPods, video games, etc., I am tickled to death that my girls want to read for pleasure, and they can read a book written on toilet paper for all I care.

I read almost exclusively on my Kindle, but my girls enjoy the best of both worlds. They love instantly downloading and reading a book on their Kindles, but they are also extremely impatient to visit their school library and check out some books!


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought about half a dozen paper books recently, for two reasons:

1. Only available in the UK, and Amazon refuse to sell me e-books from the UK but are quite happy to ship over the paper ones.
2. Paperback is cheaper than the e-book. I might pay $15 for a paperback, but I won't pay $15 for an e-book that's $10 in print.

Some of those books are also definitely better in print since they have a lot of illustrations and complex formatting that just wouldn't work on a Kindle, and probably wouldn't work well on a tablet. On the other hand, even though I'm not _that_ old yet, I'm starting to have trouble reading small text, and would have appreciated being able to easily scale it up.

Of course we will soon have to assemble the new set of book shelves that have been sitting in their box on the kitchen floor for a year or so since we bought them in a sale.


----------

